# Pacman Frog(graphic)



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a couple vids of our new pac man frog eating a couple of pinkies


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

YESS!!! no pictures again!!!
btw.. i am that bored right now... post more things!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some pics too


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still got a lot of growing to do, these guys can get to about 8" in diameter.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool...really amazing what some frogs eat....I was fishing on a couple different occasions & was using a artificial frog lure and caught 2 different bullfrogs on it, didn't realize they are cannibals too lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

When he gets bigger he can eat full grown mice or pinky rats.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I can hear the simpsons in the background of the second video. Was the video taken yesterday b/c I was watching the same episode on tv. BTW nice pac man, I didn't know they got to be that large.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice frog. I thought he would eat the pinky head first but he just gobbled it up.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a pretty crazy frog AAron.
can't wait to see it eat mice instead of pinky's.
does it actually hunt?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute Frog! Poor pinkies...RIP...lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No he doesn't actually hunt, apparently these frogs are super lazy Which is why you really only need a 20g tank for one and you could prob get away with no top as they really don't move around much at all. Just need to keep a top on for the humidity. He spends alot of his time buried.

Vid was taken couple of weeks ago but the Simpsons are always on somewhere lol.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) AWESOME!! I'm guessing you're gonna go to the Reptile Expo next month? Where they're gonna have blue, green, orange, red pacmans?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

PAC MAN!...

awesome Frog man!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool frog!!!
It looks pretty big already, I can't believe they get up to 8" wide. 
Can't wait to see him/her get big like that.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now he is about 3" in diameter.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) AWESOME!! I'm guessing you're gonna go to the Reptile Expo next month? Where they're gonna have blue, green, orange, red pacmans?


Would love to go. Is it out in Abbottsford again?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Pacman! 

+1 Where is this Reptile Expo?


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

Here you go


----------

